# looking for info on my father



## Aeroscout (Jul 8, 2009)

Dear Friends
I'm new to the site and happy to see so many like minded folks. I'm here to find info on my father. His name was Gilbert J. Waller and he was in the Navy from 1940 to 1946. He was discharged as an AMM2. I have googled as many ways as I can think of and I'm at a dead end. I have his discharge papers, and they are no help. I know he fought in the Pacific and I know he flew.
My questions:
1. Could he have been a pilot with an enlisted rating such as this one?
2. What would be the best way to find additional info?

Thanks fellows.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Aeroscout, and welcome.
I'm afraid I know very little about Naval aviation, but is that ranking from the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm? If it is what I think, Airman Mechanic, then this was a rank, I think roughly equivalent to Sergeant, and was given to aircrew who I believe would be trained as Observer/Gunner, or Wireless Operator/Gunner, on such types as the Swordfish, Barracuda, Avenger etc.
Certainly FAA Avengers were very active in the Pacific campaigns, and there are probably people here who know much more than I could possibly know! If it happens to be an American rank, then there's even more chance!
If your father was in the Royal Navy, then I would think your first avenue would be The National Archives (formerly the Public Records Office) at Kew, London, where the relevant Military Records listings will be held. From there, given you obtain the info regarding Service Number, Unit, dates etc, it will be possible that the FAA Museum at Yeovilton can help with operational details, if they have them. Both of these organisations have on-line services, although you would need to check with them as to what can be obtained without a personal visit.
Sorry I can't offer more assistance, but good luck with your search.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a book called "Enlisted Naval Aviation Pilots" USN, USMC, USCG by Turner Publishing you could try.

However, the more info you can give, the greater chance of somebody being able to help you.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard! As VB said, is there any other info you can give? Units? Ships he was on? Battles he may have participated in? Types of planes he flew/flew with? Any other notable names he may have mentioned having flown with or in a squadron with?

Generally speaking, if he was in the US Navy, an enlisted rating equivalent to a sergeant (he would be a petty officer second class, as an AMM2) would have put him as either a gunner or radio operator, as Airframes said. Have you tried U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs??


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate! Had a quick look on the net, but wasn't able to find anything yet about your father. What was his service number?

Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't help with your enquiry....Welcome anyway!


----------

